

New type of venture capital - angleroundco

I am a VC junior analyst (recent graduate, have been working past year and loving it!).
I had a thought a few months ago: I want to angel invest. I love startups, the culture, the community, and I wanted to personally have skin in the game, outside of my job (not a partner, so don&#x27;t have major share in the carry). This is not possible since I am not an accredited investor. So, no dice.
Then I came up with a different angle. What else can I invest, other than money.
I&#x27;m looking for some validation into my new angle &#x2F; new idea &#x2F; new firm.
Check out angleround.co to see what it&#x27;s all about (beta, current traffic 1, this is the first &#x27;release to the public&#x27;)
Also, for those of you that would like to get involved and have interest in venture capital, please do drop us a line. Who knows where this will go.
Cheers, entrepreneurs! Here&#x27;s to thinking different. Let me know what you think.
======
LynnRasmussen
I just checked out your site because your "angle" sounds good. Beautiful
graphics but poor credibility. You say "tell us enough to get us excited," and
then say don't worry about NDAs because that's the way VCs operate. VCs are
known and run on their track records. You aren't. Sorry, I've got to know more
about you before exciting you.

